# Advice after castration



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm feeling a very bad mum as Rufus went for the chop yesterday. He has been really good but I'm
Worried how we will keep him busy and occupied whilst he can't go out. Anyone got any good ideas / tips ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Something tasty to chew on that lasts a long time. I gave Obi marrow bones from the butcher. Not sure how long your vet advised he rest for but after 3 days I took Obi out on short lead walks and was back to normal off lead at around day 9 post op.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Claire, ill pop to the butchers! They want to see him Thursday to check on him then said short lead walks. The main problem we have is that he won't do a number 2 in our garden, hasn't done for months! The ver called this morning to check up on him and has said that if he still hasn't been by tonight we can walk him to end is the road where we know he will go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf just laid there the day after, and chewed on toys etc....I wish I could remember not sure but I think it may have been a while before Wilf opened his bowels, I had to carry him outside the first day he wasn't going anywhere.Marrow bones a great idea but I'd only give him this if your going to be there, good luck hope he is ok x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think I walked Dudley on lead walks from the morning after op - he came round quickly, I was really worried that he would go loopy without his usual run but actually he was calmer than usual indoors, he had a cone on and I think he felt it was too much bother bashing it around! I took it off for his walks. To be honest I don't think I did anything very different from normal, may have spent a little longer on training sessions -the best thing is that with more time on lead his heel training came on brilliantly. good luck.


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

We had Woody done yesterday, he looked so sad when we bought him home, he ate his tea chicken and scrambled egg and also his breakfast has not been to loo yet. Just have to keep an eye on him as he keeps licking his wound its a bit swollen and more bruised today but looking fine, poor little chap.He has to have stitches out in 10 days, 5 days in garden then can go out for short lead walks. Hope your little boy gets on ok.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

He's doing ok but bored he keeps whining and going to the front door! I gave in and walked him to the end of the road for a poop and he seems a bit calmer now. 

Our vet recommend arnica cream for swelling in case anyone else needs help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Anna said:


> Thanks Claire, ill pop to the butchers! They want to see him Thursday to check on him then said short lead walks. The main problem we have is that he won't do a number 2 in our garden, hasn't done for months! The ver called this morning to check up on him and has said that if he still hasn't been by tonight we can walk him to end is the road where we know he will go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was what we had to do with Kiki after she had been spayed... as soon as she had pooped we turned for home... The next time she held on a little longer!!


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

Rigby bounced back right away. We didn't even go back to the vets for a follow-up as the stitches were self dissolving. Rigby acted like nothing even happened from the moment we got home. I have not noticed any difference in his behavior since the op. He is so loving and cuddly all of the time. He sleeps on my stomach every night...Wish that would make it go down, if you know what I mean.

Good luck with your baby, don't stress over it, as they are very resilient.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

carlsbadsue said:


> Rigby bounced back right away. We didn't even go back to the vets for a follow-up as the stitches were self dissolving. Rigby acted like nothing even happened from the moment we got home. I have not noticed any difference in his behavior since the op. He is so loving and cuddly all of the time. He sleeps on my stomach every night...Wish that would make it go down, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Good luck with your baby, don't stress over it, as they are very resilient.


Ha ha thanks, he seems back to normal now just not a happy boy that he's had no walks! Keeping him entertained by hiding treats around and playing with his toys . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEBS (Aug 10, 2012)

*Indy after op*

My little pup had his op on Friday.
He hated wearing the collar that the vet gave us, I remembered reading about putting a baby vest on instead. So pleased because it's worked really well, so much more comfortable for him.
He was up and about on Saturday as if nothing had happened. I've played lots of 'find it' games and have been doing a bit of indoor training eg. wait, stay etc.
He went back to the vet yesterday to check everything is ok, he had internal stitches which will dissolve. The vet has removed the dressing but wants us to keep the vest on and only take him for short lead walks for 11 more days!

With regards to behaviour....first thing Saturday morning he went straight to his favourite Scooby Doo toy and tried to hump him!!
Hope everyones pups are all healed and back to normal soon.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Ha ha we've had no humping yet! I bought some baby vests aged 18-24 months and they were far too small! Rufus is 1 now and about 19inches long so I think he's quite big! I might try and find some bigger vests! Love the picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

